# Speaking of NETFLIX, I've been on a binge



## AprilT (Jan 31, 2017)

Lately we've seen much talk of Netflix lately, I myself have been on quite the binge.  I've never really been big into westerns, though one of my favorite shows of the past few years has been "Longmire".  This past week I came across a couple of other shows on Netflix, "Frontier" and "Hell On Wheels"

I'm not sure it's the beauty of the scenery or just the beauty of one of the main actors which kept me tuned in.  I  






Not my usual kind of fare, but, watchable with a few head turn away moments, same with above show.





I'm going to look into some of the other shows mentioned by a few members, seems I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 31, 2017)

*Well, we are not going to see AprilT any time soon...Netflix does that to you*


----------



## AprilT (Jan 31, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, we are not going to see AprilT any time soon...Netflix does that to you*



LOL!  I'm just now taking a 10 minute break.  I put "Hell On Wheels" on hold to see what that "Stranger Things" series is about and I'm on season 1 E3 as I write.  Think it's pretty intriguing so far.  Gotta go, the mom was talking to lights trying to get the older son to talk them last time I was tuned in and now the search for Barb should be coming up..  Later. nthego:


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 2, 2017)

AprilT said:


> Lately we've seen much talk of Netflix lately, I myself have been on quite the binge.  I've never really been big into westerns, though one of my favorite shows of the past few years has been "Longmire".  This past week I came across a couple of other shows on Netflix, "Frontier" and "Hell On Wheels"
> 
> I'm going to look into some of the other shows mentioned by a few members, seems I have a lot of catching up to do.



"Frontier" and "Hell On Wheels", I'll be adding those to my Watch List. 


  I may have to quit me job.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 2, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> "Frontier" and "Hell On Wheels", I'll be adding those to my Watch List.
> 
> 
> I may have to quit me job.



I don't even know why I'm still watching "Hell On Wheels, It's not that good really, sorta interesting, but rather flat if you take out the violence.  I'm on season 3 E 3 or maybe 5, but, I'm taking a long break from it.  Time to find something else.  I did enjoy "Stranger Things", it was a one season show.  I'll pick up something else tomorrow.  On to my network shows for tonight.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 21, 2017)

I tried watching Longmire...it just didn't grab me. I tried it because I was looking for something similar to the Jessie Stone series (Tom Selleck) and thought Longmire might be it. Also some friends on another networking site said they liked the program. I think I watched two episodes and never got back to it.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 21, 2017)

Some recent series, I watched.

OA, like it, teared up during the ending.

Luther, I enjoyed it, but, at times it was kind of hard watching a show where the main character was a reminder of an ex beau, in the looks and with similar tics.

Broadchurch, excellent!  This was fantastic.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 22, 2017)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I tried watching Longmire...it just didn't grab me. I tried it because I was looking for something similar to the Jessie Stone series (Tom Selleck) and thought Longmire might be it. Also some friends on another networking site said they liked the program. I think I watched two episodes and never got back to it.



LOVE Longmire!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 1, 2017)

AprilT:  Have you ever seen any of the following: The Long Riders with the Keach, Quaid and Carridine brothers? Love that movie...don't know if it's on Netflix but it's on Hulu Plus.  Unforgiven and Silverado also very good movies, and I'm not usually into Westerns. Also did you see the remake of The Magnificent Seven (2016)?  I may check that out.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi OEDiva, Yes, I saw The Long Riders years ago, also, saw Unforgiven and Silverado, I enjoyed them all back in the day.  I wanted to see the Magnificent Seven remake, but, I didn't make it to the theater, I'm sure I'll catch it on dvd at some point as I'm a fan of several of the actors in the movie.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 1, 2017)

AprilT said:


> Some recent series, I watched.
> 
> OA, like it, teared up during the ending.
> 
> ...



Hi AprilT, I too loved Broadchurch.  Read recently BBCAmerica is coming back with a third season.  I believe it will premiere sometime this weekend or next.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 1, 2017)

Temperance said:


> Hi AprilT, I too loved Broadchurch.  Read recently BBCAmerica is coming back with a third season.  I believe it will premiere sometime this weekend or next.



Hello Temperance,  I'm glad someone else watched and enjoyed it.  I did hear there would be a third season, I'm not sure when it will reach netflix, but, I am very much looking forward to it.    That is one superb series.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 3, 2017)

AprilT said:


> Hello Temperance,  I'm glad someone else watched and enjoyed it.  I did hear there would be a third season, I'm not sure when it will reach netflix, but, I am very much looking forward to it.    That is one superb series.



Last week I started watching a show on Netflix called Happy Valley.  It's another British crime drams.  Liked it very, very much.  Hated when it ended. LOL  Have you seen that?  If not, you may want to give that one a try.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 3, 2017)

Stranger Things and The Crown just watched loved them both..


----------



## AprilT (Mar 3, 2017)

Temperance said:


> Last week I started watching a show on Netflix called Happy Valley.  It's another British crime drams.  Liked it very, very much.  Hated when it ended. LOL  Have you seen that?  If not, you may want to give that one a try.



Hi Temperance,

This is funny, I just started watching "Happy Valley" yesterday afternoon, I watched about three or so episodes, I'd planned to get back to it very soon, but had a busy day, so will catch up in an hour or so.  I left off just after the major break out and arrest scenes.  I'm enjoying it.  It seems the English, Brits offer a lot of great shows featuring many more mature adults in leading positions.



Another interesting and detective show, but, series was "River". I wish it had a second season.  This too featured an older, (well, close to my age older), detective who had a mental illness, he talked to people who had died and no, they weren't really there, it was part of his disease, coping mechanism.  Really made me look at such illness from a different vantage point.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 3, 2017)

Arachne said:


> Stranger Things and The Crown just watched loved them both..



Arachne, I really enjoyed stranger things, I'm looking forward to season 2.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 4, 2017)

AprilT said:


> Hi Temperance,
> 
> This is funny, I just started watching "Happy Valley" yesterday afternoon, I watched about three or so episodes, I'd planned to get back to it very soon, but had a busy day, so will catch up in an hour or so.  I left off just after the major break out and arrest scenes.  I'm enjoying it.  It seems the English, Brits offer a lot of great shows featuring many more mature adults in leading positions.
> 
> ...



Will certainly check out River, thank you.  Big fan of those British crime dramas.  Think it started in the early 90's with a show called Cracker, with Robbie Coltrane, then Prime Suspect starring Helen Mirren.  Both were just wonderful.  Unfortunately, neither is on Netflix, at least I don't think they are.  Oh, another good show that is on Netflix is The Fall.  Have you seen that one?


----------



## AprilT (Mar 4, 2017)

Temperance said:


> Will certainly check out River, thank you.  Big fan of those British crime dramas.  Think it started in the early 90's with a show called Cracker, with Robbie Coltrane, then Prime Suspect starring Helen Mirren.  Both were just wonderful.  Unfortunately, neither is on Netflix, at least I don't think they are.  Oh, another good show that is on Netflix is The Fall.  Have you seen that one?





I did take a look at "The Fall" back a couple of weeks ago, I didn't find myself all that intrigued, but, I might give it another go at some point.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 5, 2017)

AprilT said:


> Arachne, I really enjoyed stranger things, I'm looking forward to season 2.




+1 for  stranger things, will be finishing the season 1 in time to watch tonight's Walking Dead episode.

an interesting note, the granite quarry in the Walking Dead is the same one shown in  Stranger Things; both are filmed near Atlanta.

Bellwood Quarry


----------



## Myquest55 (Mar 6, 2017)

I was apprehensive about "Stranger Things" but ended up really enjoying it.  The kids were terrific!  We also love "Longmire" and have gotten interested in Native American culture from how it is presented there.  A Native friend says it is pretty accurate.

I have seen one Jesse Stone movie and would really like to see them all in order.  I enjoyed the one I saw but feel like it would be disorienting out of sequence. 

We recently watched "Dr. Thorne"  (4 episode period piece, produced by Julian Fellows who did Downton Abbey.)  It is very Jane Austen -like but we enjoyed the costumey diversion.

Another recent series that we got caught up in, is "Republic of Doyle."  It is a contemporary Canadian series filmed in St. John's Newfoundland.  A number of actors from "Murdoch Mysteries" (or "the Artful Detective" as it is known in the States) showed up as guests and they even did one shameless tie-in that was clever.

Always looking for fun stuff!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 7, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> +1 for  stranger things, will be finishing the season 1 in time to watch tonight's Walking Dead episode.
> 
> *an interesting note, the granite quarry in the Walking Dead is the same one shown in  Stranger Things; both are filmed near Atlanta.*
> 
> Bellwood Quarry



Cool!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 7, 2017)

I went back to give "The Fall" another look, wozer, lots of loons in this show, but, yes, I think I'm going to keep watching it.


----------



## kburra (Mar 7, 2017)

If like British Drama/Thriller...don`t miss this>    Apple Tree Yard


----------



## AprilT (Mar 8, 2017)

Kburra, it looks interesting, unfortunately, I don't think it's on Netflix and I don't get the BBC channel.    I will double check to see if I might find it hidden on one of my stations, Netflix or somewhere on my roku.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 8, 2017)

[h=1]Netflix Will Let Viewers Choose What Happens During TV Episodes[/h]
Netflix is experimenting with technology that could give you more control over what happens in your favorite shows.
Netflix told Digital Spy it will test interactive TV shows to see what choices viewers like the most and which are actually doable.


Picking  major plot points like in the old "Choose Your Own Adventure" books may  be the goal, but Netflix didn't really say much else.


The issue is how major the choices will be. Digital Spy guesses you won't get to decide who lives and dies.

http://www.10news.com/newsy/netflix-will-let-viewers-choose-what-happens-during-tv-episodes


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm probably going to try out Blue Bloods this weekend, looks like 6 seasons available on Netflix.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 8, 2017)

I am re watching Twin Peaks in anticipation of the new episodes coming out soon. I don't have too many expectations of the new episodes but always fun for me to watch the original ones, even when it gets very strange.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2017)

Arachne said:


> Stranger Things and The Crown just watched loved them both..


Arachne:I haven’t watched The Crown but I watched Stranger Things twice  so obviously Ioved it too. Everyone I know who has watched the show loved it. By now you probably know there will be a second season and they are even talking up a third.


----------

